# how to install windows on new hdd



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

Many Many Thanks to: JediMaster, Nitehawk, WetChicken, Raybro, and Styxx. Ive never had such dedicated help!
They are TRUE PROFESSIONALS!




id like to know what i need to do now that ive pieced together a computer- when i start it, the award bios setup utility comes up, and a window that says this- the system intruded, chassis opened or tempered before. please check system.
it didn't say this the first time i started, only after i put the windows cd in it.
how do i install windows on it?
i also have win 2000, and windows me, ill install either one, i just need to know how.
it works good- here's the specs on it:
maxtor hdd- 20 gb 5T020H2
asus motherboard tvus4x
pentium III cpu 933mhz
48x cdrom
(the computer parts, including the hard drive, aren't brand new. i don't think that the hdd has ever had anything on it, but it may have)


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Did you go into the BIOS before? That message usually only comes up when someone sets up the BIOS with a password.

Are your Windows CD's upgrades or full versions?

Do you have a boot up disk?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Also, that could be coming from your motherboard too.

Either way I don't think it is hurting anything. I think it's just trying to tell you that "someone" was in there, and it doesn't know it was you 

_By the way, thanks for pointing me in the right direction with the "desktop icon" problem_


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

oh ok, that makes sense...
my windows cds are full versions, and by boot disk, do you mean startup disk?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

oh and your welcome!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Start with some 'lite' reading 

http://fdisk.radified.com/

This will give you everything (plus more) that you need to know to Fdisk, and format your HD. With a 20gig HD I would recommend two partitions, C: = 5 gig, and D: = 15 gig. Your OS would be on C: and all your programs and data files can be on the D: partition.

Given a choice between ME and W2K, I would opt for W2K. Much more stable.

You will also need to get a boot disk(s) to start with. Look at either of these places for boot disks.

Boot Disks All OSs
http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

*NOTE:* you must CREATE a boot disk, not just copy it to floppy. Down load the files to your HD and remember the location.
Place a clean formatted floppy in the A: drive and then double click on the boot disk file. It will execute and CREATE a boot disk for you.

IF you go with W2K, there are 4 or 5 disks that will need to be created in the same way as above.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

nitehawk, thank you so much, you just provided everything i need! (i hope)
much appreciated!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I hope so too. 
IF not, you know where to find us.

When you get to the tutorial, I would suggest highlighting the whole thing and then copy it into Word. Then format and clean it up in word as necessary. When I did it, my copy is a 'small' 15 pages.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Let us know what happens, and if you run into any snags.

Also, if you can, when you format use the /U switch. 

It will give you a better and cleaner format.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

More info on the format command, including the /u switch.

http://www.powerload.fsnet.co.uk/fat32/fat9.htm


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Kerri Ann... As long as you are in a "lite" reading mode as suggested by NightHawk, Take a look at this link about planning your partitions.

http://aumha.org/win4/a/parts.htm

Enjoy your new 'puter.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

i am just not getting this right...
ive got the boot disks, i changed the boot sequence, but that same mesage keeps showing up. it lets me proceed into bios, and save any settings...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

OK don't panic! Eat some chocolate and take a deep breath! 

Are you talking about this message?

"_the system intruded, chassis opened or tempered before. please check system_"

If so, do you know your motherboard model number/make?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy Kerri Ann...

Go into the BIOS, and either under Security, or Advanced look for Chassies Intrusion, and Disable it...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, i will look for "chassis intrusion", but i don't remember seeing it before.
the model for the mobo is TUV4X (asus)
and yes, thats the message im talkin bout


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok...nevermind it's not in the BIOS looking at the Manual it's hardware configured by a jumper, per page 38 of the manual...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

so... i need to fix jumpers?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes, from what it looks like in the manual, you will need to place a jumper on the pins...

Manual, will need Adobe to view...

Download manual


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, you still with me?

i fixed that part, i think...
now im getting a message before setup starts that says floppy disk fail.
push F1 to cont, or del to enter setup
F1 gives me this:
Updated ESCD succesfully
Erro loading Operating System


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

does that mean my floppy itself failed, or the boot disk?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Is it something like "Floppy Disk Fail 40" if so check the cables if the cables are ok, and inserted properly ( red stripe to pin 1), and you know the floppy drive is ok, don't worry about it, you should be able to disable that in the BIOS by disabling Boot up floppy seek" ( I'll go back to the manual to make sure )...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

oh ok, it wasnt floppy disk fail 40, but actually im not really sure about the floppy drive...
all these parts i got from a friend, who got them from a friend, who bought them, but didn't know what he was doing really...
so they brought them to me hoping i could put them together...
there were two floppy drives, and the one that was already set in the case was the other one...
maybe i should try that one?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

oh and the option is there for disabling floppy seek...
i remember seeing that.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

What was the exact error ?

And yes try a different floppy, and/or cable...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

let me get back to you on that one


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Also go into the BIOS, and make sure that "Legacy diskette A" is set to 1.44M 3.5 in...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah, i know that part is right...
it was the default setting


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

So now you're not getting errors during boot any more ?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, i hooked up the other floppy, and now the error says this:


Error loading Operating System


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

soory it takes me so long to respond, i only have one monitor, and one keyboard, so i have to unhook them each time...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

That's ok been there done that ...

Well looks like we are ready to install the OS...

BTW which OS are you installing ?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

well, either win2000 or win me
i have winme on this one, but ive never used win 2000 before
what do you suggest?

oh yeah, and i guess the cmos battery may need to be replaced...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Both CD's are bootable, so you can go into the BIOS and under the BOOT menu highlight the ATAPI CD-ROM and use the *-* key to make it the first boot device, then insert the CD into the CD-ROM and boot to it to start the install...

I've installed ME once on my pc, didn't like it, took it off ( never went to it again ), W2K is better for security, and broadband Internet access, so you can take your choice there, if you are more familiar with ME then use it...



> oh yeah, and i guess the cmos battery may need to be replaced...


Yep...if it is loosing the settings after power down, then the battery is the most likely culprit...

Hmmm...do you have the CD for the motherboard ?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

no... i might be able to get it from my friend, but hes really unorganized...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...that's not really a big deal, if you have a CD burner or know someone who has, then they can be downloaded from the Internet, and burned to CD, and installed from there...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

oh ok, yeah ive got a cdrw...
so should i do that first?


btw, thanks for all the help, i hope im not taking up too much of your time...
if i am, just tell me.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...first I would start the install of the OS, then see how it goes, if after the install you have any devices that are'nt working then download the drivers, and burn them to CD...



> btw, thanks for all the help, i hope im not taking up too much of your time...


You're welcome, I'm unemployed right now, so I'll still be here for a little while...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, just came back from asus.com
do i need this-
AGP 4X turn on Registry key for VIA 694x N.B. in Windows 95/98/ME/NT40/2000


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Maybe...but it will be after the OS is installed...

And rember the download of these drivers, and patches, are only if you are seeing problems...

Me personally, I only download patches and drivers if I'm seeing problems ( I've installed fixes and patches, and updated drivers before in the past, that have caused problems, that's why I don't do it anymore )...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Just because on paper Win2K is better, doesn't mean that it will work better on _your_ computer! In fact if your processor/mem is not big enough, you could actually do damage to your system with the wrong OS. Before you install Win2K, I would double check and see if your computer is made for it. If it's not then you will actually get WORSE performance, and you will do physical damage like melt a processor fan. Just a thought


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy Wet Chicken...

Hey my friend...I'm just going from experience, I've got W2k server running on a PII 200 with 256M memory, has been for a while now running 24/7( also had XP running on a PII 233 with 64M memory, ran slow of course but ran, untill I took it down and installed W98 )...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, well, doesnt matter either way, cos i cant get the @#!$%&^%^&#&^#^U#% thing to stop tellin me 
Erro loading Operating System


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Jedi_Master:_
> *I've got W2k server running on a PII 200 with 256M memory *


Howdy Jedi. Last week Candy introduced me to this other mod who knows a LOT about this. I have a PII 300Mhz with 256 Memory, and he told me to stick with WinME because Win2K would do damage  All I can say is I hope you have a bag of ice on your processor  You might want to contact AcaCandy and she can direct you to the other mod, and then he can tell you more  I'm not sure what Kerri Ann has, but the point is that not all machines can handle all OS's.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ive changed the boot to boot the cdrom first, i put the cd in, 

i guess ill try a different cdrom???
yeah, i have two of those too.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

mine's a PIII with 933mhz 256ram


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Wet Chicken...

Nope don't have a bag of Ice, ( that would short out the motherboard ), maybe I'll talk to Aca, but mine is running fine...

Kerri Ann...

Which OS are you installing ?

May have to get the Boot floppies, as you may not have a CD-ROM that you can boot from ( some of them weren't, I've got one )...

Also some of the CD-ROM's had to be set as Master on the IDE channel in order to boot from it...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Kerri Ann HERE is the thread if you want to read it. I would contact him by PM and ask him which one would work better on _your_ machine. I'm guessing that Win2K would be ok for your machine, but he would know for sure.

I would send him a quick PM. Better safe than sorry 

Jedi - How long have you had that OS on there? Now you've got me tempted again to try it out 

Maybe I could double boot


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, i have the floppies, i downloaded them and created them from bootdisk.com or something like that...
i have all 4 for win2k, and the one i have for win me is one i created on my system.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Kerri Ann...

See if you can boot from the floppies ( remember, don't save the downloaded files to floppy, double click on the downloaded file to create the floppy )...

Wet Chicken...

You can do what you want, I've had W2K running on that pc for about 7 months now Running 24/7 ( only powered down during storms ), I also had XP running on a Packard Bell PII 233 MMX with 64 M of memory for about 3 weeks, running 24/7 with no problems, yes it ran slow but it was used for a print server, ( only did it because I was told it wouldn't work, and to prove a point...)...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Morning Kerri Ann, Jedi, and last , but not least, WC
I was about to ask if the boot floppies were COPIED or CREATED, Jedi just got in there first.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I would agree with Jedi on the W2K question.

And since Kerri Ann has a PIII with 933mhz 256ram, I see no reason why it wouldn't run well.

Remember, W2k first came out in the days when PII 300 to 600 were very common


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Thanks NiteHawk.. for the conformation ( was what I was thinking as well , but at this late hour wasn't sure ;D )...

With that said I'll think I'll grab another beer, and think about going to bed ( been up all night, it's 4:46 am here )...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Not a bad idea, I'm an hour behind you here, but it's still getting late. What part of KY?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

North Eastern part, Ashland to be exact...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah i created them...
instead of copying


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

i used to live in KY, winchester ....
i also lived in lexington for a couple years


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Good that's great... see if you can boot from them....


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

no, it won't. i tried that right after i tried to do it with the cd...
could i make a bootable cd?
would that do anything different?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

i think ill let you go to bed...
maybe ill just browse around for awhile and see if i can figure something out....


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> i used to live in KY, winchester ....
> i also lived in lexington for a couple years


So close but yet so far away, about 2 hrs from my house...

It's not booting from the boot floppies ?

You may have to change the boot order in the BIOS...

But let's try this with the W2K cd in The CD-ROM, reboot the pc, and start tapping the Space Bar and see if it will boot to the CD...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

for real?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes, what you may not be seeing is the message " Press any key to Boot from CD " ( been there, done that ), sometimes it's off the screen, and you can't see it...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I was in Greenup about 6 weeks ago. Just a few miles up the road (or river) from you.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Oh really NiteHawk!!...

Where at ?

Greenup is about 20 min from me...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, spacebar did nothing, except my computer did start making click click click noises every time i tapped the spacebar


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I was staying just over the river in Portsmouth, but visited a few folks in the Greenup area. Next time maybe we can BS over coffee.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

NiteHawk...

Sure let me know, if I'm not busy, be gald to shoot the breeze, over coffee...

Kerri Ann...

You've almost got me stumped on this one, It's not booting from the floppy ( make sure that the boot order it set to boot from floppy first in the BIOS, under the Boot menu..)...

It's not booting from the CD-ROM, ( make sure thea when booting from the CD-ROM it is set to boot first )...

The only other things I can think of is that the floppies are bad ( maybe ), the floppy drive is bad ( could be, but not likely ). The CD-ROM drive is bad ( maybe), or it is not bootable ( possible ), or the CD-Rom is not set to Master on the IDE channel ( some of them need to be )....

With that said I'm going to bed, maybe some others, have some better suggestions...

G'Nite...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's try booting from a good old Win98 boot disk. All we want to do is verify that we can boot.....that the floppy disk and floppy drive are good.

IF you don't have one, you can d/l one from the site I gave you back in post 5 or 6


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, ill try that...
just so you know, i only have one monitor and one keyboard, and the cmos battery is dead in the computer im wrestling with, so sometimes it takes a little while for me to respond...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm driving to Raleigh NC in about 3 weeks, haven't decided the route yet, but if I go I-64 to I-77 to I-40, I'll let you know.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, which one do i want- win 98 custom or oem


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OEM


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok... for anyone still following this...
i have changed the cables for the primary and secondary from the mobo.
at first, the blue end of the cable went from the primary on the mobo, then the black end of that cable went to the hdd.
the secondary went from mobo (blue end), to the cdrom (black end.)
now i haved just switched it. from my understanding of the manual for the mobo, this is the order in which its supposed to go.
so then i disabled floppy seek, set the settings for the cpu and selected the correct manual settings for the hdd. (which is now secondary master, cdrom is primary master)
STILL it says, error loading os...
so now i guess ill try the win98 boot disk, but i am almost ready to give up...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

jedi, i am so sorry, i just realized that you had told me cdrom should be master along time ago!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> selected the correct manual settings for the hdd. (which is now secondary master, cdrom is primary master)


I don't think this is correct, the hard drive should be the Primary Master the CD-ROM should be the Secondary Master...

Also go into the BIOS and make sure, that the setting for "Onboard PCI IDE enable" is set to both...

Also when booting up is the BIOS seeing the CD-ROM, and hard drive ?

Also IN the BIOS in the Main section make sure that the settings for Primary Master, and Secondary Master are set to Auto...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, im getting somewhere, i think...
now the rror for the floppy says floppy disk failed (40)
i checked the ribbon, seems ok, everything is hooked up right, pins on the right side, i even tried hooking up both the floppies, nothing, so im thinking its either the ribbon cable is messed up, or maybe the pins on the motherboard, or something.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

what if i used the floppy in this computer, or the ribbon...
do they have to be compatible?
oh yeah and the cdrom and the hard drive are both loading ok.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Good that the BIOS is seeing both, the floppies and cables should work, also be shure that the boot order in the BIOS is set to boot to floppy first, the CD-ROM secont and the Hard drive third...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

oh ok, i was advised by someone else to change the boot sequence so that cdrom booted first, to attempt a cd install.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Either way, ( I think I was the one,  ) You can have it CD-ROM first Floppy second, or Floppy first, CD-ROM second...

Having CD-ROM first ensures that ths BIOS will look at the CD-ROM first, and not skip over it ( seen it done )...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

oh ok...
so what do you think about trying to use the floppy and/or cable from my computer?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

So I'm taking it now, that it still isn't booting from either floppy or CD-ROM no matter how it is set in the BIOS ?

If that is the case, then that may be the best bet...

I would swap out the ribbon cable first, it's the easiest ...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

no, it wont give me anything but an error loading os message...
i read through the entire section of the manual for the hardware setup... everythings setup correctly it seems, ill post back after i try replacing the ribbon...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok...let us know, it would be interesting to see if the ME cd will boot too...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Kerri Ann:_
> *ok, spacebar did nothing, except my computer did start making click click click noises every time i tapped the spacebar *


This means it's freezing up or still busy.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, i cant get my computer apart enough to even see the cable for the floppy.
it was a preassembled one, and i just cant seem to figure out how to get in there...
i can only take the top of it off, the sides come off, i just don't know how.
neither of the cds will boot...
isn't there a way to make a cd bootable if it isn't already?
oh yeah- when i turne the computer on, this time i tried doing that spacebar thing again before setup came on, (thx WC, for the info on that) and it gave me a box on the screen that said:
Please choose device to boot
and it had my hdd, cdrom, and something else listed, so i picked cdrom, but it just said error loading operating system again.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...yes but it is a fairly complicated mess ( and I do mean mess )...

Just for a test, try the CD's in your pc and see if they will boot...

I'm fairly certian the CD-ROM in the other pc isn't bootable, and we need to get the floppy booting...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Is the light on in the floppy all the time?

If so, flip the cable around on the floppy side and make sure that all of the pins align up.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

no, the light on the floppy isnt always on, i put the win2k cd in this pc, and it was ready to upgrade me!
what does that mean? is the other cd drive bad?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok Kerri Ann...

Now we are actually getting somewhere, yes either the CD-ROM is bad, or it is a non bootable CD-ROM, still don't know about the floppy, could be a bad floppy drive ( although you've tried 2, or a bad cable )...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Maybe I should refrase it, did you boot to the CD, and not put the cd in while you were in windows ?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

i have to cdroms also, and i have tried them both...
would the power connectors to any of the drives have any effect on this stuff?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok wait, rephrase that again please...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok...refrase...

Put the CD in the CD-ROM, reboot the pc, when you see the message " Press anykey to boot from CD..." press any key, did it boot ?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Can we get to a DOS prompt on this puppy?
IF so, let's try doing a dir on the CD
Most likely *dir E:* if we are booting from a bootdisk.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

how do we get to dos?
ok, the message "press any key to boot from cd never comes up.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

So Kerri Ann, what you are saying is that the message "press any key to boot from cd" never shows when trying to boot with it from your pc ?

If so it is a non bootable cd, does the ME cd do the same thing ?

If so we neet to get a Floppy booting....


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

yes, both of them do that...
im gonna go pickup a new ribbon in a little while, im assuming they dont cost much??


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

No they don't cost much, about maybe $ 5.00 at the most, also pick up a CMOS battery ( maybe $ 3.00) , that way you don't have to make changes to the BIOS every time you boot the pc...

Also I'm confused here are the CD's booting from your pc ?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's have her d/l a boot disk (if she doesn't already have one) and see if we can READ the CD from DOS.

IF so we can always type in *setup* from DOS and give it the right path.

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
Select and d/l the one that says Windows ME OEM

Let us know when you yave downloaded it and we will tell you how to CREATE a boot floppy.

UM, you do have a clean floppy diskette around, don't you?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

yes, and i have already CREATED (not copied) a boot disk for both win2k and win me.
oh im sorry jedi, i thought you meant to try and boot the cds from the other pc...
i will try to start this pc with the cd in now...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

i just noticed something too...
my floppy led is no longer coming on...
it was before, but im not sure when it stopped


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> i thought you meant to try and boot the cds from the other pc...


That's what I ment boot your pc with the Cd's...

Also go with NiteHawk's suggestion as well, the floppy may still boot even with the " Floppy disk Fail 40 " error...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Kerri Ann:_
> *i just noticed something too... my floppy led is no longer coming on... *


Double check to make sure that the pins are in the right place on the connectors. Those pins are very tiny and it's easy to be off by one. If they are OK and you're sure that the plug is not in backwards, then you might have a bad floppy. Is there anyway that you can pull it out and test it on the other machine? It would make tracing down your problem much easier if you could (but only if the pins are in the right place when you plugged it in).


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

i know its hooked up right, and you are right, it would be so much easier if i could get into my computer...
the manual for my pc says never never never open the case, only professionals! that makes me want to open it even more...
ill figure it out.

oh and thanx again for everyones dedication..


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> the manual for my pc says never never never open the case, only professionals


He...he..he.

We...you...I...and the rest of us...ARE professionals...don't forget it... ...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

"Do not try this at home....we are trained professionals!!!.....sort of....


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

and that is why we are in this forum... because of our experience and professionalism...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually Jedi Master is right. The help you receive here is from some of 'the best in the west'.

Rumor has it that Micro$oft help desk techs come here to get the RIGHT answers on their products.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

> Rumor has it that Micro$oft help desk techs come here to get the RIGHT answers on their products.


He...he..he. NiteHawk, I wouldn't doubt that one bit, you know why ?... this site is the only site on the web, to find the "fix" for the winsock2 problem in XP...

But now to the problem at hand...

Kerri Ann...

We need to get this thing booting from either the CD-ROM or from the Floppy somehow...

The best way IMHO, is to check the cd's in your pc, and see if they will boot ( looks like the floppy drives you've tried in the other pc don't boot ), also try the floppy disks in your pc as well...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

At this point can we boot from ANY type of drive??


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

NiteHawk...

From what I can see...No...

Unless some new developments have happened...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Is there any older PC around there that we could cannibalize the floppy drive from?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Not 100% sure but I think we've tried that...

Even tried taking the floppy and cable from the pc that she is on, but it is too embedded to take it out...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Will the working PC boot from the boot floppy?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Don't know...that's what were waiting on, to see if the floppy, and Cd will boot from the working pc...

But hey...please stick around NiteHawk, I value your advise a lot..


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

NiteHawk...

FYI...

All of these parts are used, don't know if any are good or not....


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm just trying to establish some kind of baseline that we can work from. Too many unknowns at the moment.


Aaaah, I see my new avatar is working....that's a PLUS


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Kerri Ann:_
> *the manual for my pc says never never never open the case *


If I bought a computer and the manual said that, I wouldn't be able to go to sleep until I took the cover off and had ALL of the parts scattered across the floor 

They probably don't want you to open it because it has very few parts inside 

I wouldn't waste anymore time on the floppy. You can pick a new one up for around $20.00. You already know that the CD is good because it was trying to install the OS in your other computer. I would focus on getting the CD running for now. Is the motherboard new or used? Do you have a make/model?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy NiteHawk...

Trust me I agree 100%, it is why I was trying to get her to boot from the floppies and CD's from the known good pc...

BTW if you don't mind where do you work ? see you're travling quite a bit....


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

The second part is key.

Clean-installing Windows

Backup all your sensitive files (letters, pictures, databases, spreadsheets, IE favorites, OE contacts lists and e-mails, etc.) to removable media first.

You'll need a Windows Me or Windows 98 Startup Disk, and if you're doing a 'fresh' install of Win95 you'll need a 'true' copy (not a copy made from a friend's copy) of Win 3.1 or 3.11 to prove to the Win95 install program you're a previous owner of Windows plus a copy of DOS 5.0 or higher installed on your Hard Disk (HDD) first after the intial format. When ready start the computer with a Windows 98 Startup Disk in the [A] drive; at the A:\ type 'format c:', without the quotation marks.

If you're installing Win98 you'd need the Windows 95 CD to prove to the Windows 98 install program you're a previous owner of Windows. To do a fresh install of Windows Me you'd need to have a Windows 98 installation CD on hand for the same reason.
Then insert your Windows Me or Windows 98 Startup Disk into the floppy drive and restart your machine by holding down the Ctrl + Alt + Delete keys on your keyboard. Start with CD-ROM support when prompted. At [A] prompt type 'format c:', without the quotation marks. Scan Disk will run then strike the tab key once when scan Disk is done and strike the Enter key on your keyboard. *** Note that your modem won't work after a fresh install.

The modem software will have to be re-installed with the installation software on floppy or CD from the manufacturer when Windows setup is all done. The modem hardware can stay in place if you have the installation CD or disk that contains the valid driver. You can consult your modem maker or computer maker's website or technical support phone lines if necessary. Win9x setup will not have the compatible modem drivers is 95% of cases. If you can not obtain that install floppy or CD BEFORE the format do not proceed or prepare to buy a new modem. Especially if the modem came pre-installed on your machine from the factory.

For clean installs: If you're installing Windows 95 you'll need the computer's mainboard drivers, DOS 5.0 or higher, and Windows 3.1 or higher; if your instaling Windows 98 you'll need a Win95 CD or floppies on hand; If your installing Windows Me you'll need a Windows 98 CD on hand. In other words you need a previous viable version of the installation program to the Operating System (OS) you're trying to install fresh. Plus with Windows 95 you also need DOS 5.0 or higher installed on the drive first, if you're using an Upgrade not a full version. A Windows 98 (or higher) Startup Disk is mandatory.
If you're installing Win95 on a system that already has Win 3.1 or 3.11 on it you're fine if there's enough HDD space to hold it. **** Note that Win95 any version didn't come with Internet Explorer on it. IE came with the OS CD purchase on a separate CD. If you don't have both CDs and the original OS CD sleeve with CD Key on it don't even start.
The requirements for using Win95 were 386 or higher and 4 MB RAM but to use IE 4.0 were higher, a 486 66 MHz or higher and 12 Mb RAM and for both about 45 MB hard disk space Win 95 and 72 MB for IE 4.0 (120 MB HDD space total?), a 14.4 baud modem or higher, 56 K modem is necessary now, OK?

***

How to Start Again From Scratch

Most of the time you can resolve Windows problems with diligent troubleshooting. But sometimes, you just can't figure out the problem, reinstalling Windows didn't work, and you are tired of having troubles and want to start from scratch with a nice clean slate by reinstalling your operating system and all your applications software. This can be surprisingly easy, however, it must be done correctly - or you'll get plenty of practice doing it again. This tutorial is designed to help you make the process as easy and problem-free as possible. 
Before we begin, there are a few items that I must address:

This material is presented "as is" and nobody can be held responsible for any damages or problems that might occur from the use or misuse of this information. Ultimately it is you that is responsible for what you do on your computer.

If you are running a system with an older bios that does not support LBA mode for large hard disks and are using some sort of disk manager or overlay program like EZBIOS so your hard drive can be recognized, please consult the program's documentation for instructions.
Do not proceed with this method!

If you are using a third party boot manager program like System Commander (used to boot multi operating systems), consult the program's documentation for instructions on removal.

If you own a brand name computer like Compaq or IBM for example, you may not have a Windows CD. Instead you might have a "Restore CD" (or even a hidden partition on your drive) that will return your system to the state it was in when it left the factory. If you have one of these, I highly recommend that you use it. You just run the program on the CD and follow the directions and it will do all the work for you; and you will not have any driver related problems. Consult your Owner's Manual or contact the manufacturer for more information.

Pre-Format Check List!

Have ALL driver disks on hand. If any of your hardware is using drivers from the manufacturer make sure that you have them. Do not proceed unless you have downloaded the most recent version of all drivers to floppy disks, or you know for a fact that Windows detects and installs drivers for all your hardware. These are things you must know before you format your hard drive. To find out more about your hardware and drivers, use the Device Manager utility in System Properties. The fastest way to get there is to right click on the My Computer icon on the desktop and choose Properties from the menu. This is System Properties (same as double clicking System in Control Panel). Click the Device Manager tab and you will see hardware categories in a familiar expanding tree structure. Click the + sign to expand a tree and highlight a device and click the properties button. Click the available tabs to view things like resources used, device status, driver files used and provider and date of the device driver. For example, if they say "Microsoft" as the provider, then you are assured that the driver came from the Windows CD and wasn't installed from a third party vendor's diskette. You can print all of the information in device manager too if desired; this could make it easier to troubleshoot problems and also make it easier for someone else to help you if you have this to refer to in times of need. When you first open Device Manager, "Computer" is highlighted at the top of the tree. Clicking the Print button will print all of the information in device manager.

Back Up Your Data Files.

Save your data files like documents, spreadsheets, pictures, sounds, address books, mIRC script, etc. to another drive (or floppy disks, Zip disk, CD-R, etc.). Don't forget your web browser's bookmarks! Do not proceed until you have triple checked to make sure you aren't forgetting anything. Even after triple checking you may discover something you forgot after its too late.

Make SURE you have a boot disk that can access your CD ROM drive. I cannot stress this enough. Boot with your boot disk and ensure that the drivers that are loading can access your CDROM. Insert the Windows CD and change to the CDROM drive letter and type DIR to make sure you can read the Windows CD. To make double sure, open a file like ReadMe.txt.

Make SURE you have the Product Key for your Windows installation. Depending on how it was purchased, the Product Key could be on a little sticker on the back of your Windows CD jewel case (or cardboard sleeve) or in the case of an OEM (original equipment manufacturer) CD, it could be on the front of the OEM booklet. If somehow you have lost your Product Key, it can be obtained from your current installation by looking in the system registry. To find your Product Key, open Regedit and navigate to the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION

Click on the CurrentVersion key in the left pane of regedit, and in the right pane scroll until you find the value of ProductKey. This is your CD Key (not to be confused with ProductId which is the number Microsoft assigned to you when you registered Windows. This is for Retail Versions). If this is an OEM version, the key will have OEM in it and MAY be called ProductId rather than ProductKey. Write down both values if you are unsure!

One more thing I should mention. If your version of Windows is an "upgrade" version, make sure you have your previous installation disks because setup will ask for them to verify eligibility for upgrade. Since you are about to do a clean install, there will not be a previous operating system installed. This is not a problem as long as you have your previous installation disks. Setup will prompt you accordingly.

First Step - Partitioning

This is the process of dividing a physical drive into smaller logical drives that the operating system manages as individual drives. Even if you don't have, or plan on having multiple partitions, the drive is still partitioned (as one active primary DOS partition). This information is stored in the partition table at the beginning of any physical drive. The first partition of the first hard drive (primary master) usually becomes drive C: and is the boot partition. Unless you use a third party boot manager like System Commander, Windows must install to the boot partition. 
Note that if you are just reformatting to correct a messed up operating system this step may not be necessary, as the partition tables are still intact. In fact, one advantage of having more than one partition is that you can format your C: drive without affecting the other logical drives. If both Windows and DOS can't see one or more of your drives, however, it might be a good idea to repartition.

I am going to introduce you to the MSDOS partitioning utility FDISK. I'll be keeping it simple rather than trying to walk you through a complicated multi partition setup.

The FDISK Utility

For the purpose of this discussion, we will remove existing partitions and create new. Boot with your Win95 or Win98 startup disk and type Fdisk at the A: prompt. If you are running Windows 95B (OSR2) or Windows 98, the first screen you will see when you run the FDISK program will ask you if you wish to enable large disk support (Y/N). 
Answering Yes to this prompt will enable the FAT32 file system. If you are running Windows 95A (OSR1) or earlier you will not see this prompt as the operating system is not FAT32 aware. If you do not wish to use FAT32 say No to this prompt, but you will not be able to have a partition larger than 2 Gb, which means you will have to use more than one partition for your drive.

On the next screen you get a menu. The first step is to select option 4 and view the existing partition info. Note that it is safe to run FDISK and view the partition info at any time and it can even be done in a DOS window. As long as you don't delete or try to create any partitions and use the ESC key to exit, you cannot harm anything. I warn you right now, however, if you delete or create any partitions a format will be required afterwards and you will lose all data on that volume. Now that you know what your current partition setup is, the next step (following the example, remember you may not want or need to repartition here), is to delete the existing partitions. Hit ESC to go back to the menu and choose option 3.

When deleting partitions, to avoid problems it is a rule of thumb to start with NON-DOS partitions and work your way up deleting all logical, then the extended and finally the Primary DOS Partition(s). When you are finished, the next step is option 1, creating DOS partition or logical DOS drive.

Here is how this works. You can have 4 primary partitions per fixed disk. One of these can be an extended partition, which must have at least 1 logical partition, but can have up to 20 logical partitions. Please note, however, that DOS and Windows will only see one primary partition, any other primaries will be invisible. This is really only useful for Non-DOS partitions, for example partitions belonging to other operating systems. Therefore, I do not recommend that you create more than one primary, unless you know really well what you are doing. If you need more than one partition, I recommend creating one primary DOS partition and an extended partition and logical partition(s) under it. You MUST set your primary DOS partition active (i.e. setting it as the "boot" drive), this will become your C: drive. Selecting option 1 to create a Primary DOS Partition, you will be asked if you wish to use the maximum available size for a primary DOS partition.

If you answer Yes to this question, it will use the entire fixed disk as your primary partition. This is fine if your hard drive is less than 2 Gb or you are using a FAT32 aware operating system and have said Yes to enabling large volume support. If you say No to this, you will be prompted to enter the desired size of the partition either in Megabytes or as a percentage of the total drive capacity. Once you have created all of your partitions, you have to return to the main FDISK menu and set one of the primaries as active. I recommend partition 1.

When you are finished, and exit FDISK you will be prompted to restart your computer. I recommend you do that immediately. After restarting, you must format each and every partition you have created.

Formatting your Partitions

After creating partitions, each of them will be assigned a drive letter in DOS. Your primary partition will be drive C: and the next partition will be drive D: and so on. The extended and logical partitions under it will be last. (Your CD ROM drive letter will be assigned the next letter after those). Note that if you have more than one fixed disk and are using multiple partitions, the drive letter assignment will assign letters to all primary partitions first. This means that your logical partitions on the first drive will be assigned letters after the primary partitions on the second drive. This can get pretty confusing.

There are basically two ways to format a primary partition, you can either make it bootable by copying system files and making the drive bootable. (this is only for your active primary, when you set it active FDISK writes the boot program to the Master Boot Record MBR), or you can let the operating system installation take care of that. I generally just let Windows setup handle that, for a super clean install. To do this, type from the A: prompt while booted with your startup disk:

Not bootable: FORMAT C: 
Make bootable: FORMAT C: /S 
Format the rest of your partitions in the following manner: FORMAT D: 
(Substitute correct drive letter(s) if necessary)

When you have finished formatting all your partitions (or only your C: partition if you didn't repartition), you can then install Windows to the C: drive. Boot with your floppy disk that allows access to your CD-ROM, change to your CD ROM drive letter, and type SETUP.

Windows Setup will guide you through the rest of the process. If all goes well, you'll be back in business better than before in no time. If you are having trouble installing Windows from the CD-ROM you can copy all of the files from the \Win98 (or \Win95) directory on the CD to a directory on the hard drive that you've created (eg. C:\CABS) using one of the following commands. You can launch Setup from that directory and it will install from there.

From the \Win95 directory on the CD: COPY *.* C:\CABS 
From anywhere else: COPY D:\WIN95\*.* C:\CABS 
(Substitute correct CD ROM drive letter for D: if necessary)

Installing your Applications

After you get Windows installed, have a look around and make sure everything is working properly. Have a look in Device Manager for any hardware problems. Any problem devices will be marked with a yellow hilighted exclamation mark. Hopefully Windows Setup detected all your hardware and installed drivers (or gave you the opportunity to supply them from diskettes you hopefully created earlier). For devices that didn't get detected during setup, you can use the Add New Hardware Wizard in Control Panel. You can let it search for new hardware or you can tell it what type of hardware you want to install. For example, when I install my Iomega Zip drive I just select the option to manually add a hardware device and I choose the SCSI controller category, I click on Have Disk and insert the floppy disk, find the Iomega Parallel Port Interface and it installs. The exception to this is printers, Windows does not detect and install drivers for printers during setup or with the Add New Hardware Wizard. You have to do that by clicking the Start Button, going to Settings, choosing Printers and double click "Add Printer". You can see if windows has a driver for your printer by scrolling through the list or click Have Disk and install from there. If you are running Windows98 there is a very good chance that Windows already has a driver for your printer on the CD.

Once you are sure that all your devices are working properly you can begin to install your applications software. I usually get my Internet connection and related programs set up first, so I can download any patches or drivers I may need. Then I install my most important software and make sure everything is functioning properly. It is best to do it one application at a time, rebooting in between even if you aren't prompted to. This step-by-step process will help you narrow down what the culprit is if you suddenly start running into problems.

When all your most important software is set up and functioning it is a good idea to make a backup of the system registry and other configuration files like Win.ini and System.ini. Now you can start restoring all your data from the backups you created, installing other programs, games, etc. and customize Windows to your liking. You're Done


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

...wow... that's a lot of stuff... now if we could _only_ get the CD working...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey WC...yea, I agree if we could get the CD-ROM and/or floppy working we would be sh***ng in tall clover ...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Styxx, that's a great "C", but we're still stuck on "A"  

I hope we can get far enough to use your great document!!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Did we loose Karri?


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

im here


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

i did it 
i did it
i did it

its up and ready to install win2k...
i got through all 4 floppies, and stopped setup when it asked about partitioning the drive...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

WOW!!!!

Tell us what you did that was different.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

and in case you're wondering...
it was the floppy cable, i think the thingy that the pins go into was messed up, or something.
and the cds weren't bootable... neither of them

so now, how to partition. i remember someone suggesting 2 parts- a 5 and a 15. (its a 20gig)
on the partition screen, it shows that there are 2 sections, one of them is like 8 mb or something... yes mb not gb


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

should i delete that part?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Remember the Fdisk site I pointed you way back in the beginning?
Did you go there and print out that document?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Somebody wake up Yoda!!


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

well, im a little unorganized...
i have no printer ink...
(im gonna buy a new printer, its cheaper than buying new ink!)


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

i read through the site pretty thoroughly, and i think if i were to browse over it again, i could get it right...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, are you at a DOS prompt?

Either A:\> or C:\>


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Also, if it gave you the option to boot with or without CD support, which did you choose?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Kerri Ann:_
> *i have no printer ink...
> *


I have a supplier who is _really_ cheap! If I don't forget I will send you a link tomorrow.

If I do forget just kick me upside the head and remind me


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Before we start Fdisking and partitioning, I want to make sure we can read the CD


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

well, it came up with the windows blue screen... i dont know what its called...
i don't think it gave me a cd support option, but the cd was in when i booted.
it prompted each time for the next floppy, and after it was done with the last one, it came up with the partition screen


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

oh, didn't see that last post...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

should i boot again, and do the spacebar thingy?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

WB WC!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK you are in the Fdisk program right now?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm concerned about getting this thing Fdisked and partitioned, and then not be able to read the CD drive


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

nitehawk, are you meaning on the other pc, or this one?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

On the one we are working on.
I would feel a lot better if we could get to a DOS prompt and then do a DIR command on drive D: or E: and see the files that are on the CD...of the system we are working on.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Kerri Ann boot with the WinME floppy and choose "...with CD". That will load CD drivers for you and it will tell you which drive letter the CD is. Then enter in that drive letter and press enter and it should switch to the CD drive, then you can see if the CD is able to read the files.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

...if it can read the files then type in setup and press enter. For example, if it says that E: is your CD drive, then it should look like this before you press the enter key;

*E:\setup*

It will do a scandisk and start the install for you then.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks, WC. I'll feel much better if we can read the files from the CD. From where we were, we could have partitioned (I suggest a 5/15 partition), but if we can't read the CD we are still in the weeds


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

WC, I just want to be able to READ the CD, not start the install yet.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

This HD hasn't been partitioned or formatted yet


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Well I've got a gut feeling that it won't read the CD, but then again, maybe that is just the salami that I had earlier


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *This HD hasn't been partitioned or formatted yet *


I think it is used, so it might even have some progies still on it.

A directory search should tell you.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

That could be too


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

We are getting close to the backup time for TSG, so there will be a 10-15 minute lull in a few minutes.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Here is my current thinking
Fdisk and set two partitions. 5 gig and 15 gig
Format both partitions
copy the cabs directory to C:
run the install from the C: drive.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Kerri needs to first tell us if the CD is reading those files... then we can play  If the CD isn't reading the files then we have to detour and fix the CD player.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Yep. That's why I want to know if we can read the CD first.
Sure we could set up the partitions, and format, but we would still be in the weeds.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> * ...but we would still be in the weeds. *


What would people say...?

A chicken and a hawk in the weeds together


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *What would people say...?
> 
> A chicken and a hawk in the weeds together  *


Hmm. Peace in our time??  

Probably too optimistic


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll let the people in Random deal with all those heavy issues.


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

sorry, ok, it will take me a little while to reply, (i only have 1 monitor, and 1 keyboard) but whats the quickest way to find out if the cdrom works?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Boot to DOS with the floppy.
As it boots, watch closely what letter it assigns to your CD
Usually with a boot disk it 'bumps" the CD up one drive letter.
So if it was D: it will become E:
IF it was E: it will become F:


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Once you are at a DOS prompt, put the CD in.
Then use the following commands in order
*
dir d:
dir e:
dir f: *

See what you get.
You are looking for files that are on the CD.
You will probably also hear the CD spinning and see the light flashing as it reads it.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Both of the above posts refer to the PC that we are working on. NOT the good one.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's determine if we can read the CD and then put this on hold untill tomorrow. I think we both need some sleep.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Hi NiteHawk. The WinME floppy will do ALL of that for her AUTOMATICALLY, which is why I suggested it above. She won't have to type in anything, or watch to see which drive the CD is. It will all be handled by the WinME floppy, even the CD drivers


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, im going to install me, just because im more familiar with it.
ive gone through the fdisk-partitioning stuff. i created a primary part with 25% (5gig), and a ext.- 75% (15gig).
ive formatted them too..


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy...

Does the ME boot floppy see the CD-ROM ?

If so, you're all set to go...


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

how can i check that?
i put in the startup floppy, and started it with cdrom support, does that mean it sees it?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Does it give any errors ?

Also with the ME boot disk, insert the Me Cd and at the A:\> type in cd d:, or cd e: and then type in dir, and see if itr lists any files...

If it sees files on the CD then you're good to go...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

When changing from drive to drive you don't need the "cd" part, just d: or e: You should then see a prompt that looks like D:\> or E:\>

My best _bet_ is that the CD is on the *F:* drive since the HD now has two partitions which would be C: and D: The E: would become the "RamDrive" and the CD would become F:


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Did I actuall type that in ??? 

Sorry NiteHawk's right, don't need it...

Guess I need to lay off the brew for tonight, nah....


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

See the quick EDIT to #172


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yep agree, forgot about the 2 partitions on the hard drive...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't feel bad. That's why I had to do the quick edit


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *When changing from drive to drive you don't need the "cd" part, just d: or e: *


cd means Change Directory 

You won't know if the computer sees the CD until the boot disk is done doing "its thing" 

It will tell you which drive it placed the CD on, then simply type that in like NiteHawk showed above and press enter, Put the CD in and type in *setup* and press *enter*. If the computer sees the CD it will ask you "_are you sure after all this time you want to install wondows ME_?" and just type in "Y" and press enter again. Piece of cake. Oh shoot... now I'm hungry


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, i guess this is as far as it goes...
seeing that the computer won't be mine when im finished, and the next roadblock in my way is a failing cdrom drive, this is where it ends. i'm not going to buy the cdrom drive of course, so hopefully the owner can figure that out.

Thanks guys for all your help, i really appreciate it.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

You quit when you were so close??


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

well, i took a little detour...
i installed win2k on my computer!
i just barely got the bare minimum of my drivers installed. well, the other computer needs a new cdrom drive, and even though the name of this thread is "how to install windows on a new hdd"... i think that the issue was something alot different, and that we accomplished that, at least.
too bad i wasn't getting paid... 

thatnks so much for all your help jedimaster, nitehawk, wetchicken.
i'll get you back, or i'll try


----------

